# Gta3 on 10.21



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

anybody got grand theft auto 3 working on droidx's 10.21 rom?
On mine it crashes rite after the intro video

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

I was going to download it but its just not compatible :/. Even when my X is maxed out in overclocking


----------

